# price check



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

If i order a vip622 and HDplaitum pak with out the locals for two rooms how much will i be paying ? fees etc .


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know um all, but isn't it $99 for the platinum? and there would be no DVR fee since that's the AEP package, and there would be the $5.98 lease fee. Not sure on the 2nd tuner fee, you'd have to check when you're ordering. watch for the phone line fee too if you don't have one to plug in. 

I think that's it? anyone else?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

$99 DishHD Platnum without locals (note - no EPG data for OTA locals).
Lease fee should be $6 for a HD receiver.
The $5 2nd tuner fee is waived if you have a phone line. It's not two separate fees.

The 2nd room would be TV2 off of the ViP-622 in the example.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Dish (5:00 am EST - a good time to call after the Dish computers update daily when service reps are less hassled and are going home soon) and have contracted to have a leased 301 replaced with a leased 622 for $299. They will also be replacing legacy LNBs and Switches (I currently have two SW64s ganged to provide 8 outputs) with DishPro switches and LNBs so I can feed two signals through 1 wire in the future. Since I'm replacing a leased 301 with a leased 622 there's no need to wait until April. At that time I'll try to replace another unit (probably my 921) with a 622 for $99 and my 501 with a 211 (no need for more than 3 DVRs since I'm keeping my "owned" 942 for the spare room (where the 301 was) until MPEG2 is abandoned.

I currently have the America's Everything package with Locals, HD and sports, etc. * It's ~$137/month*. Dish confirmed that* the new monthly fee will be ~$117 *for everything including all MPEG4 stuff. (I have phone line access to all boxes that require it to save the $5 2nd tuner fee). What's not to like about more channels for $20 less per month? Dish consolidating fees has paid off for us power buyers.



The earliest installation date I could get was 2/22/06 but I can live with that considering the rush on equipment and services. Dish started broadcasting the new stations in the NY area (including locals) yesterday, according to the service rep. And she also confirmed that Universal HD is on the 61.5 bird (it had been listed as only on 129 in earlier charts) so my 61.5/110/119 coverage is fine.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> Since I'm replacing a leased 301 with a leased 622 there's no need to wait until April. At that time I'll try to replace another unit (probably my 921) with a 622 for $99 and my 501 with a 211 (no need for more than 3 DVRs since I'm keeping my "owned" 942 for the spare room (where the 301 was) until MPEG2 is abandoned.


I thought Dish limited you to one upgrade in a 12 month period.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

James Long said:


> $99 DishHD Platnum without locals (note - no EPG data for OTA locals).
> Lease fee should be $6 for a HD receiver.
> The $5 2nd tuner fee is waived if you have a phone line. It's not two separate fees.
> 
> The 2nd room would be TV2 off of the ViP-622 in the example.


If the 622 is his only receiver or his primary receiver their should be $0 lease fee.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

I currently have a leased 942 as my only receiver. My current bill reflect a $4.98 DVR fee and a $5.00 lease fee. This should be the same on the 622. The unit is connected to a phone line so the lease fee is not because it is not connected.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

dj5 said:


> I currently have a leased 942 as my only receiver. My current bill reflect a $4.98 DVR fee and a $5.00 lease fee. This should be the same on the 622.


Check your bill again, Dish may just break the lease fee out from the programming pkg pricing.

The supervisor I spoke to the other night said that my HD Platinum pkg which is $104.99 includes the lease for for the first/primary receiver BUT that it would show up on my bill as HD PLatinum $98.99 and then a line for Lease Fee $6.00. She said the accounting software does this to make it easier to track how many leases are out there.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

rjruby said:


> I thought Dish limited you to one upgrade in a 12 month period.


I don't think this applies where you are converting your equipment to handle MPEG4 programming. After all, if you are paying for the stations you should be able to see them on all your sets. Besides (not that this is gospel) when I mentioned to the Dish service rep that I was going to wait until April for the other boxes in order to take advantage of the rebate she didn't question it.

Lots of people have talked about converting their boxes to MPEG4 capability so I can't see Dish refusing this for "everything" subscribers (or others with MPEG4 stations). I would think that they would encourage people starting with 1 or two MPEG4 boxes to ease the early crunch a bit so more people can get theirs (my thoughts on this, not official policy.)

Edit: I just realized that you were probably referring to the Dish policy of only allowing you to change your programming once a year in which case you are probably right (unless they offer additional packages later on in the year.) My programming package changes on 2/22 when the 622 is installed. Then I'm locked in to programming for a bit. Sorry for any confusion on my part.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Check your bill again, Dish may just break the lease fee out from the programming pkg pricing.
> 
> The supervisor I spoke to the other night said that my HD Platinum pkg which is $104.99 includes the lease for for the first/primary receiver BUT that it would show up on my bill as HD PLatinum $98.99 and then a line for Lease Fee $6.00. She said the accounting software does this to make it easier to track how many leases are out there.


Had my dish bill in hand when typing the note. The lease fee is on top of the normal programing fee.

Here is my breakdown.
AT60 value pak with local - $31.99 (before price increase)
Dish DVR Fee - $4.98
Leased Receiver Fee - $5.00
HBO/Cinemax - $20.99
Dish HD Package - $9.99
HD Promo Adj. - $5.00

I would assume that the same fees would be in place with the new Bronze, Gold and Platimun packages.


----------



## bbrazil (Jan 20, 2006)

What does the Platinum Package include? The Dish site is a little vague about this.

I want EVERYTHING. All the HD, Voom, HBO, Cinemax, locals, everything I can get my grubby little hands on. Is all that included?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Platinum is the Almost Everything Pack (AEP) plus all HD channels available.
Not 'everything you can get your hands on' but the biggest package E* offers.

You can still add on Dish Latino channels, sports packages, international channels, and a few other channels I've forgotten exist. But DishHD Platinum is the biggest package E* offers.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

James Long said:


> Platinum is the Almost Everything Pack (AEP) plus all HD channels available.
> Not 'everything you can get your hands on' but the biggest package E* offers.
> 
> You can still add on Dish Latino channels, sports packages, international channels, and a few other channels I've forgotten exist. But DishHD Platinum is the biggest package E* offers.


Yes, at first I was a little surprised when the CSR at Dish told me that my new charges for "everything" would be $20 less than my current charges and also include all the new MPEG4 stuff. I was expecting that it would remain about the same as before, but with more HD channels. But when I realized that they not only fold the HD stuff into the Platinum Package (I was up to $15 for that when VOOM started) and some other savings in box fees for Platinum subscribers I quickly realized where that $20 savings is coming from. As a "completist" with my channel and equipment selection I'm happy that those who pay the most are getting a little extra consideration.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

dj5 said:


> Had my dish bill in hand when typing the note. The lease fee is on top of the normal programing fee.
> 
> Here is my breakdown.
> AT60 value pak with local - $31.99 (before price increase)


DISH didn't have an AT60 "Value PAK" when I last looked (or using WayBackMachine.org now). $31.99 was the standard price for AT60 w/ locals so anything with "value pak" in its name would be more than the base price. There's AT60 Plus that was $36.99 so IF your bill says AT60 Plus for $31.99, it would match what Alpaca Bill described. Do you get the regional sports channels? If it was a plain vanilla AT60 w/ locals, your $5 lease fee would then have to be because it is charged for all DIU receivers (even the 1st) and this wouldn't be new to the ViP receivers under DIU. If so, it would have been the same price to keep a purchased/DHA leased receiver on the account as the primary and ADD the 942.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

Attached is a cut and paste from my Dish Network bill.

AT60 VALUE PAK LOCALS 31.99. I am sure it is the Plan AT60 plan but it is listed as value pak on my statement.


What is meant by DUI receiver?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

A receiver caught DVR'ing Under the Influence<G>? Dishin It Up.

When I sign on at the DISH website and click Equipment Upgrades, then HD Equipment, it shows the "DISH'n it up" logo and describes the 211 and 622 receivers. Different users may see something different. It is receivers leased to existing subscribers under the "DISH'n it up" that seem to fall into the $5 lease fee, even if they are the only receiver on the account. This doesn't appear to happen to everybody though.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/faq/search/fees/ says:
Why does DISH Network charge a $5 leased receiver fee under the DISH'n
It Up promotion?

DISH Network charges this fee for each receiver leased through the
Existing Customer DISH'n It Up promotion. This fee helps cover the costs
associated with broadcasting programming to you through the additional
receiver.

The people in this other thread (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52109) do and don't seem to have the $5 fee for their new 211 that is the only receiver on their account. If he wasn't being charged $5 under the DIU lease, he'd have it free. If it were an additional receiver, it APPEARS that a DIU 211 is only $5 instead of the $6 it would be if it weren't a DIU lease receiver. Things are often not what they seem though. A DISH bill comes to mind.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

what is the difference between the america's top whatever packages and the dishhd packages? obviously the dishhd ones come with hd, just didn't see a side by side comparison between sd channels. just wanted to compare what I get with directv (hd locals when available, number of channels and hd dvr).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

heathramos said:


> what is the difference between the america's top whatever packages and the dishhd packages? obviously the dishhd ones come with hd, just didn't see a side by side comparison between sd channels. just wanted to compare what I get with directv (hd locals when available, number of channels and hd dvr).


The DishHD Platinum includes everything in the AEP package plus 24 HD channels (25 when Starz-HD comes on line). Satellite delivered locals are _not_ included. The receivers from both D* and E* are capable of tuning local digital stations with an appropriate antenna. D* may not offer a fully capable HD DVR available in your area.

Use the charts at http://charts.dbstalk.com to set up a table. Don't neglect to add cable to the table if it is available to you.

Keep in mind that a higher channel count doesn't mean that everything offered by one provider is offered by the other. There are a number of packages that aren't offered by one that are by the other even at the "Ultimate" package level. All providers offer exclusive content that may be a "must have" for you.

Does anyone know if ESPN2 and Universal HD have lit up yet? When does Starz HD come on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> The DishHD Platinum includes everything in the AEP package plus 24 HD channels (25 when Starz-HD comes on line).


Actually 25 today with HBO and Showtime. 27 once HGTV and Food HDs are added in the 2nd quarter.


harsh said:


> Does anyone know if ESPN2 and Universal HD have lit up yet? When does Starz HD come on?


ESPN2HD and Universal HD (and the 5 new Vooms) are there for DishHD subscribers who have a ViP-211 (or 411) and have upgraded to one of the new packages.

No announcement on StarzHD yet.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

heathramos said:


> what is the difference between the america's top whatever packages and the dishhd packages? obviously the dishhd ones come with hd, just didn't see a side by side comparison between sd channels. just wanted to compare what I get with directv (hd locals when available, number of channels and hd dvr).


DishHD Bronze = AT60+HD.
DishHD Silver = AT120+HD, Similar to TC+HD-Voom.
DishHD Gold = AT180+HD, Similar to TC Plus+HD-Voom-Encore-TMC&TMCXtra(West)-some sports channels.
DishHD Platinum = AEP+HD, Similar to TC Plus+4 Premium Movie Packs+HD-Voom.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Actually 25 today with HBO and Showtime.


Repeating it doesn't make it true. If the question is what is in Dish Metallic packages that isn't in Dish America's packages, the answer is 22 HD channels. Adding HBO and Showtime (and eventually Starz HDTV) to the DishHD total is misleading because they aren't included in the HD PAK. If the question is AEP versus DishHD Platinum, then total is currently 24. Here's my count for channels exclusive to the HD PAK (Dish Metallic):

Discovery HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
HD Net
HD Net Movies
TNT HD
Universal HD
Vooms (15)

According to the HD PAK chart from the Charlie Chat, they included HGTV HD, Food Network HD (Eric Sahl said "second quarter") and Dish PPV HD in their 25 count.

As you can get Dish PPV HD, HBO HD and SHO HD without a subscription to a HD PAK, I'm not very willing to allow them (unless they don't allow access to any HD content without a Dish Metallic subscription; something Charlie assured current subscribers wouldn't happen). My remaining nagging question is whether or not Starz HDTV will be MPEG4; making it MPEG4 may cause a tip on my personal balance.

Am I missing something (Olympics HD doesn't really count, does it?)

As an aside, did anyone else notice the ViP222 in the Dish HD clip from CES?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are missing HD-PPV, in it's various forms.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Harsh, you're splitting hairs. When you order a metal pack, you'll see 23 or 25 channels of HD content depending on movie packages you order. you could state the 2 or 3 of those may be viewable with no HD pack, if you wanted that amount of clarity, and to distinguish the possible difference in non HD and HD service packs. I'm not sure we "know" the answer on the 3 channels right now, does anyone have a non HD package right now and also have a 211/411? Do you get the HD PPV channel? HBO/Sho ppv? Do the HD chanels show up just in red?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Being a metal fan myself I think they need to add a DishHD Lead which would have the America's Family Package + HD.


----------

